# Asrock Z68/USB3 vs Z68 Pro3 Gen3



## rezurect007 (Feb 24, 2012)

Asrock z68/USB3
Guys this board sells for 85$ == *4.5k* on newegg|Newegg.com - ASRock Z68M/USB3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Look at the comparisons of* Asrock z68/USB3 with Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Asrock* :ASRock > Products > Motherboard Series > Models Compare

The difference:
Z68 Pro3 Gen3: 4x DDR3 2133(OC) ||+1PCIe 2.0 x1||ATX
Z68/USB3 : 2x DDR3 2133(OC) ||uATX

I couldn't find any shops stocking it, does anybody have any info on how to get it shipped?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 24, 2012)

Asrock Motherboards aren't widely available in India. Wait for some expert opinion.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2012)

They're available in my city  But 80% of the shops don't even know about z68 chipset, leave highend boards!


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> They're available in my city  But 80% of the shops don't even know about z68 chipset, leave highend boards!



Do you know at what prices are asrock boards selling for in your city?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> Do you know at what prices are asrock boards selling for in your city?



Never felt the need to inquire. 

I just know that they start from 2500/-


----------



## rezurect007 (Feb 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> They're available in my city  But 80% of the shops don't even know about z68 chipset, leave highend boards!



Been hanging onto the idea that i may find a piece, especially since its a Z68 @ 4.5k.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

They are a split off of asus, originally intended to compete in the OEM market, they make terrific boards at even more terrific prices.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 4, 2012)

available in binary world
but noidea of warranty


----------



## summers (Apr 12, 2012)

U can buy directly from the Mediaman Infotech. They are official distributor of Asrock boards. Google it and u'll find.


----------



## summers (Apr 27, 2012)

Asrock Z77 Mobos now available at Primeabgb too.


----------



## SunE (Apr 27, 2012)

Primeabgb is too costly for ASRock boards. Mediaman gives better offers but by far the cheapest prices are available at local shops in Bangalore.


----------



## summers (Apr 27, 2012)

SunE said:


> Primeabgb is too costly for ASRock boards. Mediaman gives better offers but by far the cheapest prices are available at local shops in Bangalore.



Of course, Primeabgb is a bit costly but the difference is around 300-400 bucks.


----------

